# Tom Cruise fechtet die Scheidung nach New Yorker Gesetz an



## beachkini (2 Juli 2012)

​

Im Scheidungsfall von Tom Cruise, 49, und Katie Holmes, 33, werden immer mehr Details bekannt. Nachdem seine Noch-Frau die Scheidung in New York eingereicht hat, versucht der Schauspieler nun mit allen Mitteln zu beweisen, dass diese nicht rechtens ist.

Katie hat aus gutem Grund die Papiere in New York eingereicht. Dort ist die Gesetzeslage bei Scheidungen strenger als in Kalifornien und die Gerichte stehen im Allgemeinen auf der Seite der Mutter, wenn diese das alleinige Sorgerecht beantragt.

Doch das will sich Tom nicht gefallen lassen. Er will die Scheidung nach New Yorker Gesetz anfechten, weil angeblich Katie gar nicht die überwiegende Zeit dort gelebt haben soll. Sie sollen gemeinsam die ganze Zeit in Kalifornien und speziell Los Angeles verbracht haben.

Wenn dies wirklich bewiesen werden würde, würde der drohende Sorgerechtsstreit nach kalifornischem Gesetz beurteilt werden. Dies könnte fatale Folgen für die 33-Jährige haben und sie müsste sich vielleicht doch sogar mit dem geteilten Sorgerecht zufriedengeben.


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2012)

Ich mag diesen Fanatiker nicht


----------



## Max100 (2 Juli 2012)

Würde ich an seiner Stelle auch machen, man kann sich doch nicht die Gerichtsbarkeit aussuchen die ein Urteil fällen soll, da ist schon der Lebensmittelpunkt einzubeziehen!


----------



## comatron (2 Juli 2012)

Ob er Ärger bekommt, wenn die Sekte ein potentielles Mitglied verliert ?


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2012)

hier geht es nicht um das Wohl eines Kindes, sondern um das Wohl von Scientology


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juli 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen Fanatiker nicht



Ich auch nicht aber das er sich gegen (aus seiner Sicht) Willkür wehrt ist vollkommen normal und auch verständlich!


----------



## Sachse (2 Juli 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Würde ich an seiner Stelle auch machen, man kann sich doch nicht die Gerichtsbarkeit aussuchen die ein Urteil fällen soll, da ist schon der Lebensmittelpunkt einzubeziehen!



nach US-Recht ist das möglich.

da Katie vor ihrer Heirat mit Tom in New York gelebt hat, kann sie also dementsprechend agieren, das sie z.B. danach wieder dort wohnen möchte usw. Sie bzw. ihre Anwälte werden sich schon dabei was gedacht haben.

Wird aber ne krasse Show werden, leider zum Schaden von Suri


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Juli 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Würde ich an seiner Stelle auch machen, man kann sich doch nicht die Gerichtsbarkeit aussuchen die ein Urteil fällen soll, da ist schon der Lebensmittelpunkt einzubeziehen!



aber Katie doch viel in New York gearbeitet: Theater etc.


----------



## schwani14 (2 Juli 2012)

hehe


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juli 2012)

Oh Mann, Rosenkrieg pur, mal sehen wie lange das geht...

und wann die Verfilmung kommt. Tut mir jetzt schon leid das Kind :angry:


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Juli 2012)

ich glaube auch, dass da mehr hinter steckt .... (aber nicht nur Scientology ... die Neins nicht 'ertragen' können)

schon in California mit der Familie von Tom Cruise zusammenleben zu müssen, da geht es Beeinflussung und nicht um eine Partnerschaft, die von beiden Seiten getragen ist ...

hoffentlich kommt das Kind Suri da gut raus ....


----------



## Nielebock (3 Juli 2012)

Sie hat mut bewiesen und die Scheidung in NY eingereicht und sich von den Scientologen entsagt zur liebe Ihres Kindes das nicht in einer Sekte die Menschen verachtent ist einbezogen wird das Kind soll Kind sein und nicht in einer Sekte aufwachsen


----------



## Jockel111 (3 Juli 2012)

Hört sich auch eher danach an, als ob Scientology die Strippen zieht.
Ich würde mein Kind auch nicht denen überlassen.
Zudem finde ich man sollte seine Filme konsequent boykotieren.
Sonst schmeist man es denen in den Rachen.


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (17 Juli 2012)

Jockel111 schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich man sollte seine Filme konsequent boykotieren. Sonst schmeist man es denen in den Rachen.



Danke! mach ich schon lange und konsequent


----------

